# موقع مشروع تخرج دفعة من شباب قسم الهندسه الصناعية بالجامعه الاسلامية



## المتألق (22 مايو 2006)

http://www.htf.pab-gaza.org/

من اروع المشاريع التي قدمت هذا الفصل بالقسم 

الف شكر للشباب على جهودهم 

والف مبروووك التخرج 

مع حبي
المتألق


----------



## الوســـام (22 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك لمجهوك معنا يا اخي المتألق وبارك الله فيك 
أهنئ طلبه قسم الهندسة الصناعية على مشاريعهم المميزة 
وأدعوكم لزياره موقع مشروعنا الذي بعنوان (design & manufacturing a heat treatment furnac) (تصميم وتصنيع فرن معالجة حرارية) وعنوانه في الاعلى
وشكرا لكم


----------



## london_boy (23 مايو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## الدخيل (23 مايو 2006)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## x_engineer_x (28 مايو 2008)

اخى العزيز الموقع مش شغال ارجو اعطاء لنك اخر لاهمية الموضوع ولك كل الشكر


----------



## هُندُس (6 سبتمبر 2008)

خسارة لم أتمكن من الاطلاع على الموقع
على كل حال الف مبروك 
وأرجو اعادة وضع الرابط


----------



## المهندس البطة (8 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## emad.alzuobi (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
بس اللينك ما بفتح معي


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (18 يونيو 2009)

مشروع حلو كتيير بس احنا راح نعمل احسن منه إن شاء الله . طلاب هنسة صناعية 
mmba


----------



## أيمن نعمان (31 مايو 2010)

يا جماعة ممكن واحد يقترح لي أيش المشروع المناسب الذي ممكن أفعله في الهندسة الصناعية


----------



## أيمن نعمان (31 مايو 2010)

http://www.moeforum.net/vb1/showthread.php?t=351755


----------



## أيمن نعمان (31 مايو 2010)

_كتابة الأفكار_

المشاريع الكبري .. الشركات المتوسطة والصغيرة .. والمصانع.. كلها قد بدأت بفكرة .. سؤال صغير .. من صنع الطائرة .. ومن صنع السيارة .. ومن صنع الثلاجة مثلاً .. إنهم أشخاص فكروا بفكرة معينة ثم طوروها إلى أن خرجت لنا بما نراه الآن .. ولقد سجلت لهم في تاريخ البشرية .. وقد جنوا من الأموال مقابل هذه الفكرة الكثير .. تدرب على تسجيل الأفكار .. ضع مفكرة صغيرة في جيبك دائماً .. تخيل أنها بمثابة قفص لجمع أفكارك .. فالأفكار كالطيور .. تمر سريعاً .. فإن لم تسجلها طارت إلى غيرك .. سجل أفكارك حتى لو لم تنفذها.. فقد يأتي عليك يوم تملك فيه السيولة .. فتبحث عن فكرة جيدة فلا تجدها ..
يقول العلماء أن عقل الإنسان يمر عليه أكثر من 90 فكرة ممتازة في اليوم .. 
سجل أفكارك الآن ..


----------



## أيمن نعمان (31 مايو 2010)

لون حياتك 
صحيح إذا رأينا شخص من الناس يرى كل شيء في حياته لون واحد مثلاً يرى كل الأشياء بلون واحد فقط. كلون السيارة مثلاً يراه أسود والملبس والحذاء والجوال والساعة وغرفة النوم لونها أسود والزرع لا يحب أن يراه أخضر ((بل يريده أسود!)) وكل شيء في محيطه يراه في اللون الأسود سوف نقول أن هذا الشخص عايش في عالم ثاني ونحن في عالم !! ولكن في الحقيقة يوجد مثل هؤلاء الناس!! كيف؟
إذا الشخص ظل مستمر على أسلوب واحد وعلى روتين واحد سوف تصبح حياته كلها مثل الرجل الذي يرى كل شيء لونه أسود ولا يريد أن يغير عن اللون الأسود فتصبح حياته مملة وسوف يمل من كل شيء. ولكن أين الحل ؟ الحل بيدك أنت !!!نعم بيدك أنت وليس غيرك ، أنت تستطيع أن تلون حياتك , لون حياتك كي تسعد بها ولا تصبح على لون واحد وترى جميع محيطك بهذا اللون ولكن خذ من كل لون خصائصه كي تصبح حياتك مريحة وسعيدة . وغير من الأشياء اليومية التي تفعلها ولو تغير شيء بسيط فيها سوف تحس بفرق عن السابق , وعدل من روتينك اليومي لا تمل وتصبح حياتك كلها روتين ولكن عدل روتينك وعش حياتك بشكل أفضل. سوف أضرب لكم مثال على كلامي هذا : لو قيل أن وجبة غدائك لهذا اليوم سمك مشوي وغداً لازم تأكل سمك مشوي وبعد غدٍ تأكل أيضاً سمك مشوي ولا تغير هذا الطعام , صحيح أن السمك له فوائد كثيرة ولكن إذا أصبحت على طعام واحد حتماً سوف تمل وتريد أن تغير هذا الطعام . فخذ من هذا المثال الذي ذكرته أن تغير من أسلوب حياتك وأسلوب معيشتك وروتينك اليومي وعش حياةً سعيدة كي تسعد أنت في النهاية . فلون حياتك الآن كما غيرت أنا ألوان هذا المقال..


----------



## أيمن نعمان (31 مايو 2010)

إلى من أثقلته الديون
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم لـ معاذ بن جبل :
( ألا أعلمك دعاءً تدعو به .. لو كان عليك مثل جَبَل اُحُد دَيْناً لأدّى الله عنك؟ قل يا معاذ :
اللهمّ مالِكَ المُلك , تؤتِي المُلكَ من تشاء , وتنزعُ المُلك مِمّن تشاء , وتُعِزّ من تشاء , وتُذِلّ من تشاء ، بيدك الخير , إنك على كلّ شئ قدير , رحمان الدنيا والآخرة , تُعطيهُما من تشاءُ , وتَمنعُ مِنهُما مَن تشاءْ ، ارحمني رَحمة ً تغنيني بها عن رَحمةِ مَن سِواك ).


----------



## أيمن نعمان (31 مايو 2010)

*ما هي الفكرة الإبداعية ومن هو المبدع ؟*
*يتم تحديد الفكرة الإبداعية وفق العوامل التالية :*
*1-هي فكرة تجذب الانتباه ، وتمس في الآخرين حاجات يتم إشباعها بأسلوب مبتكر.*
*2-هي تلك الفكرة التي تصلح للتطبيق بما يسمح باختيارها وتوافر عناصر بها تسمح 
بتقديمها وقياس فاعليتها . *
*3- هي فكرة لا تتعارض مع القيم والقواعد المتبعة ويمكن تطبيقها بأساليب متاحة .*


----------



## أيمن نعمان (31 مايو 2010)

*طرق توليد الأفكار*
*وصلنا إلى التطبيق العملي، كيف نولد ونبتكر أفكارا وحلولا جديدة، إليك 
هذه الطرق: *
*•حدد هدفاً واضحاً لإبداعك وتفكيرك.*
*•التفكير بالمقلوب، أي الأساسيات المعتادة في الحياة لاكتشاف الجديد مثل الناس 
المترجم يذهب إلى مقر عمله يوميا ، وإذا انقلبت الجملة ستصبح ، العمل يذهب إلى 
المترجم ، فإذا طبقت هذه الفكرة في شركتك سوف توفر عليها مصاريف مكتب وكهرباء ومياه 
وخدمات أخرى للموظف وذلك عن طريق أن يعمل المترجم من منزله ثم يرسل عمله سواء 
بالإنترنت أو بطرية أخرى إذا كانت ظروف الشركة تتحمل تطبيق هذه الفكرة . *
*•الدمج، أي دمج عنصرين أو أكثر للحصول على إبداع جديد، مثال: كمبيوتر + فاكس = 
كمبيوتر بفاكس ، وتم تطبيق هذه الفكرة! *
*•الحذف، احذف جزء أو خطوة واحدة من جهاز أو نظام إداري، فقد يكون هذا الجزء لا 
فائدة له. *
*•ماذا لو؟، قل لنفسك: ماذا لو حدث كذا وكذا .. وماذا ستكون النتيجة.*
*•استخدامات أخرى، هل تستطيع أن توجد 20 استخدام آخر للقلم غير الكتابة والرسم؟ 
جرب هذه الطريقة وبالتأكيد ستحصل على أفكار مفيدة. *


----------



## أيمن نعمان (31 مايو 2010)

أخطاء إدارية 
فن الإدارة :الوطن العربي : 

نهدى إليك هذه المرة-أخي المدير-مجموعة من الأخطاء الإدارية نعرفك بها وننبهك إليها وندعوك إلى اجتنابها..ونحسب أنها نعم الهدية..
...فكن معنا ودون ملاحظاتك على واقعك العملي..:
1. يخطئ من يظن أن يستطيع وحده إدارة العمل والأفراد بدون مشاركة الآخرين ، إن الإدارة هي عملية مشتركة..
2. يخطئ من يعتمد في إداراته على أسلوب الأمر والنهى ، فإنها أساليب قد ثبت فشلها ولا يعتمد عليها حتى الآن إلا المدراء في حديقة الحيوان!!!
3. وضع الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب مبدأ إداري، وأنت إذا نظرت إلى القطاعات الحكومية ورأيت متخصصاً في الكيمياء الحيوية يعمل مسئولاً للعلاقات العامة، فاعلم إلى أي حد فسدت الإدارات..
4. [المدير في المكتب]: جملة يجب أن ينتهي التعامل بها واستخدامها تماماً في جميع قطاعات العمل.
5. لا تعامل العاملين معك على أنهم أطفال ، تعطيهم عند الإنجاز وتمنعهم عند الخطأ ، ولكن ابحث في أسباب الخطأ وابحث عن عوامل الإنجاز ، وبعد ذلك لا بأس بالتحفيز أو العقاب..
6. ربما يسبب التحفيز بعض الإيجابيات ، لكنه وحده لا ينشئ التقدم.
7. طريق تخويف العاملين من العقاب-قد تنتج قليلاً لإنجاز بعض الأعمال، ولكنها طريقة لا تصلح للارتقاء بمستوى الجودة.
8. المساواة مبدأ قد يظلم كثيراً من أصحاب المواهب، ولكن العدل مبدأ لا يظلم أحداً...
إن الفرق بين المساواة والعدل أن المساواة تقتضي تسوية الجميع في العطاء والمنع رغم اختلاف قدراتهم وصفاتهم، إلا أن العدل يعطي لكل ذي حق حقه..
9. اختيار مجالس الإدارات ينبغي أن يكون دقيقاً كاختيار مجالس الوزارات في كل دولة، إنهم فئة يعود إليها القرار في المؤسسات.
10. يخطئ كل مدير لا يعتمد على فرق العمل في أداء المهام المطلوبة إن الاعتماد على الأفراد وحدهم يسبب القصور مهما كان الأفراد نابغين...!!
11. لا تكتف بصمت الأعضاء للاستدلال على موافقتهم، في أحيان كثيرة يعترض البعض بالصمت أكثر من الاعتراض بالكلام.
12. احذر أسلوب الإقناع المؤقت ، أو الإحالة على أوقات أخرى لتمرير القرارات...إنها نوع من الدكتاتورية المقنعة.!!!
13. لا تصدر أحكاماً مسبقة على أحد قبل أن تجلس معه وتسمع منه وتقبل من كلامه وتقتنع وتتناقش!!
14. لا تستسلم للتقليد إلا عند العجز عن الابتكار ، إن الابتكار وظيفة من وظائف القائد ينتظرها الآخرون منه.
15. لا تحدد أولويات العمل على أساس رؤية فردية ، كما إن تحديد الأولويات عند بروز مشكلات طارئة من الأخطاء الإدارية الخفية...
16. لا تجعل خطة العمل بمنأى عن التطبيق الفعلي ، فإن ذلك هو السبيل إلى الفشل الأكيد ، ولكن اجعل خطة عملك هي أساس لجميع تحركاتك وتصرفاتك وقراراتك.
17اذا أردت الخروج عن خطة العمل فلا تفعل، ولكن ضع خطة عمل جديدة تراعى فيها المستجدات الجديدة.
18. مدير بغير تخطيط يعنى فشل لعمل المؤسسة، فلا تقبل عملاً قبل أن تضع له خطة ولا تنتظر نجاح عمل غير مخطط.
19. تحديد أولويات عملك يعنى التركيز عليها لا مجرد كتابتها على الورق.
20. الرؤية المستقبلية للعمل دليل نجاح القيادة في الإحاطة بالمتغيرات وقصور الرؤية دليل القصور.
إعداد فريق المفكرة


----------



## free2nermean (8 يونيو 2010)

Sorry, "www.htf.pab-gaza.org" does not exist or could not be found

:18:​


----------



## industrial memo (1 يوليو 2010)

*لو سمحتوا اذا ممكن تضعوا الرابط مره اخرى لانه هاد الرابط مش شغال ولاني كتيييير مهتمه بالموضوع ولكم جزيلا الشكر* :11:
​


----------

